# Tom Hanks quarantine



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Source: https://www.betootaadvocate.com/unc...ball-to-keep-tom-hanks-company-in-quarantine/









Bob Wilson


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

It's blatantly fake, but spectacularly hilarious.
We need all the laughs we can get right now


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

JWardell said:


> It's blatantly fake, but spectacularly hilarious.
> We need all the laughs we can get right now


Is the Betoota Advocate the Aussie Onion?


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

But it is true he and his wife did test positive while traveling in Australia, the big takeaway how they have tests and the USA does not; and of course they are a famous couple and all.


----------

